
She Couldn’t Quit Smoking. Then She Tried Juul - SREinSF
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/16/health/vaping-juul-nicotine-quit-smokers.html
======
_Schizotypy
"cancer-causing carcinogens"

Oh wow is that what carcinogens are? Who knew!

By the way, nicotine may very well be one of those carcinogens the author is
claiming e-cigs do not contain.

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4553893/#!po=0....](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4553893/#!po=0.649351)

